# Hamskea versa Rest



## IBEX 2 (Jul 22, 2011)

I just ordered one myself and plan on shooting the one that comes on it!I like the fact that its thicker and I've shot in wind before and that sucks when it blows off your rest!!


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

thats what i was going to go with. but was not sure. it is wide!!


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

I'm placing my order next week for 2 Hamskea's. I'm just waiting to hear back from Andrew. I'll probably use the wide launcher that's on it too


----------



## bfelver (May 13, 2012)

Tim had a blade on his and the ends were bent so it kinda cradled the arrow and was set up using the lower limb


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

I bought a hamskea and as soon as I used it I bought another.


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

i'm waiting on my bow to ship. so i have had plenty of time to look at the rest.
i want to set it up to use the top limb. right now the launcher is in the up position.
am i thinking right here?? the launcher should be held down while attaching the cord to the limb.
this way when the bow is drawn the launcher will raise. and then drop at the release of the string.
i just dont like the idea of the cord and the rest having tension on it all of the time when the bow is not drawn.


----------



## bfelver (May 13, 2012)

u can change the arm around and use the bottom limb to


----------



## muck (May 15, 2005)

same here


cheaplaughs said:


> I bought a hamskea and as soon as I used it I bought another.


----------



## Mitchhunt (Jan 31, 2011)

VAHUNTER01 said:


> i'm waiting on my bow to ship. so i have had plenty of time to look at the rest.
> i want to set it up to use the top limb. right now the launcher is in the up position.
> am i thinking right here?? the launcher should be held down while attaching the cord to the limb.
> this way when the bow is drawn the launcher will raise. and then drop at the release of the string.
> i just dont like the idea of the cord and the rest having tension on it all of the time when the bow is not drawn.


There's no problem with the tension. It was designed to do that. Top or bottom limb actuated is how I see most set them up. This is the best rest I have ever owned! Worth every penny!


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

great. thanks guys. i have never set up a rest like this and wanted to make sure i know exactly what to do when i set it up.


----------



## BigGobbler (Feb 11, 2010)

Can't go wrong with a Hamskea. I now own two looking for a third.


----------



## xforce pse (Mar 9, 2011)

Do you think the just blade function on a Versa is better than say a AAE Freakshow rest ?


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

xforce pse said:


> Do you think the just blade function on a Versa is better than say a AAE Freakshow rest ?


No.


----------



## loomis77 (Jan 30, 2011)

I run mine bottom limb actuated, with the lizard tounge style blade. I used to run it top limb actuated, but found when there was wind, it would blow the cord into my sight picture.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Depends which mode you have the arrow rest set with, and how steady or "shakey" you are when drawing back the bow. 

If you are using drop away mode, then you DO want a wider launcher blade so that there aren't any problems "picking up" the arrow.

If in the launcher mode, you may like to use either the medium blade that comes with the arrow rest (that's the one I prefer", or, if you are shooting really skinny shafts, then the narrow blade that comes with the Hamskea. I would NOT recommend the use of the narrow blade if you set the Hamskea versa-rest up in drop-away mode...you are asking for problems.

I personally also don't recommend the use of a super narrow blade for any shafts larger that say a 22 diameter...especially in the wind!

Also realize, that you can use BEST arrow launchers, Brite Site Launchers, etc on the Hamskea...they will all work on this versatile arrow rest.

Probably the best and most fool-proof arrow rest I've used on my equipment, excepting the fool-proof Springie arrow rest from years past that have dropped almost totally out of favor, ha.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## IRISH_11 (Mar 13, 2004)

Use a Dave Cousins "The Best" .012" Wide launcher blade. This is the cats meow on the Hamskea. This is what all the pros on the pro ranges were shooting at he ASA in Georgia.


----------



## 3-D Quest (Jan 26, 2007)

I've been contemplating owning one myself...It seems to be built like a tank. However, I still can't understand how a rest that seems to have everything else, can't be built with micro-adjustable elevation and windage.
I think I'll just stick with my Freakshow.


----------



## loomis77 (Jan 30, 2011)

field14 said:


> If you are using drop away mode, then you DO want a wider launcher blade so that there aren't any problems "picking up" the arrow.
> 
> I would NOT recommend the use of the narrow blade if you set the Hamskea versa-rest up in drop-away mode...you are asking for problems.
> 
> ...


I shoot Carbon Tech Cheetahs with the lizard tounge blade that is supplied with the Versa Rest. I also have it set in limb actuated mode. Never had a problem picking up the arrow, and have never had one fall off the blade either. If things are set up right, it can be done quite easily.



3-D Quest said:


> I still can't understand how a rest that seems to have everything else, can't be built with micro-adjustable elevation and windage.


I have to admit, as happy as I am with the Versa Rest, a micro-adjust would make this great rest, the best on the market.


----------



## ASA_JJ (Jun 2, 2004)

bfelver said:


> Tim had a blade on his and the ends were bent so it kinda cradled the arrow and was set up using the lower limb


I did the same thing. bent mine a little to craddle it and running mine on the top limb. shoots. great. I also bought a Trophy Taker .010" spring steel and tried it and it shot great as well. Can't go wrong with the Hamskea.


----------

